# Application PLAN sur ipod touch ?



## Vladimok (1 Février 2009)

Bonjour,

Y a t-il la possibilité de memoriser plusieurs parcours avec l'application plan sur l'ipod touch ?


Merci


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2009)

Bonsoir,

Oui, tu peux mémoriser différents itinéraires.
Lorsque tu veux rentrer une adresse dans la barre de texte, une icône avec un bouquin apparaît à droite. Clique dessus.
Il y a aussi un historique des itinéraires.


----------



## Vladimok (4 Février 2009)

Merci


----------

